# Blower Fan Not Working At all



## Justaguy1122 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, I have a 93 Sentra. The blower fan for the heater does not work at all. I have checked the fuses and checked all of the connections but I can't find anything wrong. be fore replacing a bunch of parts i thought it best that I do some reaseach and ask some other people. I thought it might be the blower resistor but most people have said that if it is the resistor then the fan will only work on setting 4, but mine doesn't blow at all.

Any sugestions or idea's what to check would be totally appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

its your blower resister


----------



## BandS13lover (Sep 27, 2007)

check for power to resistor and visually look at the thing. it will usally look really corroded when it dont work. if theres power to and from resistor check at the motor. if theres power its a bad motor.


----------



## Justaguy1122 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Update to heater situation*

So get this.. I'm driving and all of a sudden the heater/blower fan starts to work. All settings work 1,2,3,4 

I shut off the car and then it wouldn't work again. But when I switched it from inside air to ourside air it started to work again. alsmost as if there is a loose connection with behind the heater fan controls or something.

Shut off the car and then it wouldnb't work again. Tried playing with all the controls for the heater/Fan and still haven't got it to work again after the couple of times it worked.

Could it be the switch? Has anyone else encountered these same strange events?

thanks...and thanks for your previous posts.


----------



## Justaguy1122 (Sep 30, 2007)

*One more update*

Ok, so I think I have solved this. it's not the switch. I noticed that when the fan actually does come on that sometimes it is slow and then speeds up. So when the fan wasn't working I tapped on the bottom of the fan motor and it starts up. sometimes slow sometimes fast. So it is for sure the fan motor. I think it will either need the brushes cleaned or replaced.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, the motor for our fans isn't servicable so unless you're REALLY good with electric motors and thier casings, you'll probably have to purchase a new fan motor assembly from either Nissan or your local parts store. You could probably get a good one used also. It's not to common for the fan motors to go in our cars.


----------



## Wookid_864 (Nov 25, 2007)

I just started having the same exact problem in my Sentra, I was wondering if you came to a conclusion on it and whether you got it working?


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

Im having a problem that was kind of descibed earler. When I got my 94 sentra GXE the blower was only working in the 4th position, now it's not working. When i move the fan speed selector, the engine speed increases, which i assume is normal. 



amje417 said:


> its your blower resister


is this my problem?^^

If so, how do i fix it, im pretty mechanically inclined, so unless its realy difficult i'll try it myself.

:newbie:


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

trace_busta said:


> Im having a problem that was kind of descibed earler. When I got my 94 sentra GXE the blower was only working in the 4th position, now it's not working. When i move the fan speed selector, the engine speed increases, which i assume is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it, the resistor is pretty cheap. For this type of problem it is either the resistor or the switch itself.


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

the resister is right next to blower 2 screws real easy 2 minutes


----------

